# Mayhem Vs Shields



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Who is your pick to win the Strikeforce middleweight title, Jason Mayhem Miller or Jake Shields? Im going with Shields. I dont think that Mayhem has good enough standup to finish Shields and it will only be a matter of time before Jake gets this to the ground and subs him. I know that Mayhem has some good sub defense, he spent most of his first fight on the ground with Jacare without getting tapped but i think that Shields is quite a bit better on the ground then Jacare when it comes to an mma match.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Two WW's fighting for the MW title...I can't be the only one who finds this funny?


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

i guess so. shields beat lawlor like it was nothing. lawlor is a top middleweight and shields finished him quick in the first. shields doesn't want to fight diaz in welterweight so he put on more weight and he's going to stay up there either until his contract expires in 2 fights or if he wins the belt


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Shields*

He will probably win some kind of belt with Strikeforce and I doubt he is going to the UFC!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

stevy1222 said:


> i guess so. shields beat lawlor like it was nothing. lawlor is a top middleweight and shields finished him quick in the first. shields doesn't want to fight diaz in welterweight so he put on more weight and he's going to stay up there either until his contract expires in 2 fights or if he wins the belt


Shields is decent but Lawler is in no way a top MW. He hasn't beaten anyone good in a lonnnnnng time. I think Shields will win a decision against Miller but Diaz would beat Shields.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Shields is going to take this fight. Jason Mayhem Miller doesn't have any skillset that will surprise Shields, and it will only be a matter of time before Shields gets this fight to the ground and submits Miller. 

That being said, I do believe Shields is a Top Ten Welterweight, but in the lower half of the ranking. As Drogo says, Diaz would beat Shields, any of the American Kickboxing Academy clique would beat Shields [i.e. Kos, Swick, Fitch], Alves would overpower him, and Shields is no where near the competitive level of George St. Pierre.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I think Miller can handle Sheilds in every situation. I've heard him talking about the fight for the last few weeks, and he's training his ass off. I know I'm at least pulling for Mayhem.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

SuicideJohnson said:


> I think Miller can handle Sheilds in every situation. I've heard him talking about the fight for the last few weeks, and he's training his ass off. I know I'm at least pulling for Mayhem.


i don't think miller will handle shields in every postion. i think it'll go the distance. i have shields as the winner



Drogo said:


> Shields is decent but Lawler is in no way a top MW. He hasn't beaten anyone good in a lonnnnnng time. I think Shields will win a decision against Miller but Diaz would beat Shields.


you are right. he's not a way top middleweight, but he can sure beat almost any of the other strikeforce middleweights and shields was smaller than him that fight. i don't think diaz would beat shields. they were sparring partners and they are just about equal on the ground, diaz has a slight edge standing up but i don't see him winning. but thats just what i think


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I have Miller winning by red dragons.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Shields is going to take this fight. Jason Mayhem Miller doesn't have any skillset that will surprise Shields, and it will only be a matter of time before Shields gets this fight to the ground and submits Miller.


I agree. I also think Miller is one tough sob. I think this fight will be brutal and very one sided. Miller is going to look like Rockey after 12 rounds with Apollo Creed.



> That being said, I do believe Shields is a Top Ten Welterweight, but in the lower half of the ranking. As Drogo says, Diaz would beat Shields, any of the American Kickboxing Academy clique would beat Shields [i.e. Kos, Swick, Fitch]


Would be so nice if he could fight at least one of the AKA guys to see where he really ranks. siiigh....


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Two WW's fighting for the MW title...I can't be the only one who finds this funny?


Miller's latest fights in DREAM versus Jacare have been MW bouts at 185, no?


I think Miller takes this one via awesome ring entrance...


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

SigFig said:


> Miller's latest fights in DREAM versus Jacare have been MW bouts at 185, no?



Anderson Silva's last two fights have been at LHW. Is he a LHW? I still consider him a MW. I still consider Miller a WW unless he is making a permanent move to MW.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Drogo said:


> Anderson Silva's last two fights have been at LHW. Is he a LHW? I still consider him a MW. I still consider Miller a WW unless he is making a permanent move to MW.


Um, I hate to break it to you, but Mayhem Miller has been fighting at MW for a while now. Dude's a MW. He hates cutting to WW.

By the way, Shields wins a decision in a somewhat dull fight.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Damone said:


> Um, I hate to break it to you, but Mayhem Miller has been fighting at MW for a while now. Dude's a MW. He hates cutting to WW.
> 
> By the way, Shields wins a decision in a somewhat dull fight.


I didn't realize he had made a permanent move to MW. I have no doubt he hates cutting to WW, everyone hates cutting but the rule for the most success in MMA is "if you can cut, you do". If he can still make WW he'd probably be better off.

I agree that this will be a snoozer of a fight. Shields controlling Miller on the ground, but not enough to sub him since Miller is solid on the ground. Now imagine that for 15 minutes. Yawn.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I just want Jacare to come in and beat both Miller (Again) and Shields.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, this is going to be an amazing fight! I think Shields can pull this one off but Miller is a real fighter with lots of heart and think his striking surpasses that of Shields.

Can't wait!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Another tough opponent for Shields. Mayhem is a tough fighter in the striking and ground aspects of the game, but I see Jake being able to capitalize on any mistake that Miller makes and finish the fight.


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

Drogo said:


> I didn't realize he had made a permanent move to MW. I have no doubt he hates cutting to WW, everyone hates cutting but the rule for the most success in MMA is "if you can cut, you do". If he can still make WW he'd probably be better off.
> 
> I agree that this will be a snoozer of a fight. Shields controlling Miller on the ground, but not enough to sub him since Miller is solid on the ground. Now imagine that for 15 minutes. Yawn.


Make that 25 minutes for the title....I think.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im hoping that this is the fight that Shields will show some improved striking in. I dont understand how someone who is so skilled and knowledgable on the ground can be so terrible standing up. Jake obviously is a very good student of wrestling and jiu jitsu, why doesnt he take that came approach to boxing or kickboxing?


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Im hoping that this is the fight that Shields will show some improved striking in. I dont understand how someone who is so skilled and knowledgable on the ground can be so terrible standing up. Jake obviously is a very good student of wrestling and jiu jitsu, why doesnt he take that came approach to boxing or kickboxing?


well yeah he's a good wrestler. he's been wrestling since he was 9 and was a 2 time all american from cuesta college and got a wrestling scholarship SFSU, so why not use it? yeah his standup isn't the best but its not the worst since 10 of his victories have come by decision.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Im hoping that this is the fight that Shields will show some improved striking in. I dont understand how someone who is so skilled and knowledgable on the ground can be so terrible standing up. Jake obviously is a very good student of wrestling and jiu jitsu, why doesnt he take that came approach to boxing or kickboxing?


Demian Maia. 

Most fighters have some weakness they'll discover over time. My weakness is take-downs. Just doesn't come naturally.

What I've been told is to picture how awkward it is kicking with your left leg at first, and that's how it is with every strike for some that aren't naturally good at striking.


edit: wow I got neg repped for this post. What?!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Demian Maia.
> 
> Most fighters have some weakness they'll discover over time. My weakness is take-downs. Just doesn't come naturally.
> 
> What I've been told is to picture how awkward it is kicking with your left leg at first, and that's how it is with every strike for some that aren't naturally good at striking.


Never heard it broken down like that before. I cant even imagine being like that. Ive seen people come and go in gyms that can never seem to get the basic's of throwing a jab down. I could never grasp why they couldnt just follow the damn instructions. That must suck really bad. Ive always felt like you should be able to teach a monkey the essential basics of boxing, guess ive never considered it like that. Wow, glad im not that phyically akward.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I can see Shields winning a decision via wrestling and top control, but it's hard to imagine even him subbing Mayhem.


----------



## sttywilliam (Oct 7, 2009)

All the "Mayhem Monkeys" will have to fling poo simultaneously at Shields if their hero is going to have any chance to win.


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

Shields will win by sub or UD.

Miller will make a mistake at some point, and when he does... it's all over!

Check out my latest interview, which features a quick chat with Shields

Until Shields heads to the UFC and fights the likes of GSP, Fitch, Koscheck, Swick, Daley, etc. etc., I don't see him losing in SF.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

*bump*

I can't imagine this fight being to exciting unless Millers stand up has improved enough to do some damage to Jake. I don't think Shields will be able to sub Mayhem though, the dudes slippery as hell.

Likely go to a decision, and tough to call which way it will go.

I think Jake's wrestling will be the telling factor though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Shields Wrestling*

Yeah he is a pretty good wrestler and adapting that with jui-jutsu really helped his game!


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

box said:


> I have Miller winning by red dragons.


Same here good man


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Shields....


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

sttywilliam said:


> All the "Mayhem Monkeys" will have to fling poo simultaneously at Shields if their hero is going to have any chance to win.


*Waits excitedly with poo in hand*


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

I wish v-bookie had a line for this fight.

Shields for the win!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

capjo said:


> I wish v-bookie had a line for this fight.
> 
> Shields for the win!


 

If you can find me a line for the fight i will put it in vBookie....

PM me the website, but make sure its legit.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Betus.com has it at:

Jake Shields -300
Jason Miller +220

http://www.betus.com/sports-betting/ufc/


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Randomus said:


> Until Shields heads to the UFC and fights the likes of GSP, Fitch, Koscheck, Swick, Daley, etc. etc., I don't see him losing in SF.



I think Mayhem wants this bad so I'm going to say Shields by decision. Mayhem just can't train hard enough to compete at that level right now.

Agreed about Shields vs GSP and Fitch, but Shields would murder Swick, Daley, and Koscheck.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Betus.com has it at:
> 
> Jake Shields -300
> Jason Miller +220
> ...


 
Workin on it, it should be up soon......:thumbsup:

Its up in the vBookie....:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*In the Bookie*

Are all the other fights up as well?


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Workin on it, it should be up soon......:thumbsup:
> 
> Its up in the vBookie....:thumbsup:


way to go cc! Much appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Mayhem is a character, I've enjoyed watching him fight since the beating he took at the hands of GSP a couple years ago. He really doesn't present much of threat to Shields though, who should take Miller down and have top control for most of the fight. I could see a UD for Shields in a bit of a snoozer or a ref stoppage due to strikes in the 4th or 5th.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

capjo said:


> way to go cc! Much appreciated! :thumbsup:


 
.....:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Results*

That was a grappling match pure and simple and Shields could've done more!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I actually really enjoyed this fight, i was pretty impressed with both of there ground work. Shields is ridiculous on he mat, if he had even passable stand up then he would be unstoppable.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Overall Action*

The fight could've been better. Shields could've taken some more action, which unfortunately he didn't!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> The fight could've been better. Shields could've taken some more action, which unfortunately he didn't!


Miller is very hard to submit. Shield's gameplan was very good. Honestly, I find it to be quite ignorant when people complain over a "boring" fight.

Shields completely dominated Miller. I'm sorry that this fight could satisfy your tastes with Jake knocking out Mayhem in the first five seconds.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Evil Ira said:


> Miller is very hard to submit. Shield's gameplan was very good. Honestly, I find it to be quite ignorant when people complain over a "boring" fight.
> 
> *Shields completely dominated Miller.* I'm sorry that this fight could satisfy your tastes with Jake knocking out Mayhem in the first five seconds.


You mean aside from the part where Mayhem had a RNC sunked in deep in the 3rd round, and Shields was saved by the bell?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

*

Miller:
"Jake, the worst damage you did was give me staph, zit covered leg humper."

Jake returned with:
"Lol @mayhemmiller. You seem upset? http://twitpic.com/ppnmo"*








*
Miller:
"@jakeshieldsajj hugged your way to all those? Let's do it again, I'll hold on after the bell this time."

Jake:
"@mayhemmiller I'm on to bigger & better fights like always. I mean ur last real win was when you beat up your girlfriend and got arrested"*

*
Miller:
"Lone damage from my fight- Staph infection- http://twitpic.com/pswio"*










Somebody else can make a thread about it


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

SuicideJohnson said:


> *
> 
> Miller:
> "Jake, the worst damage you did was give me staph, zit covered leg humper."
> ...


That's all hilarious as hell, especially with Shields backing it up with numerous belts. Shields came away with the belt, while Miller came away with an infection. Whose shoes would you rather be in? :sarcastic12:

I like Mayhem, but he doesn't know when to shut the **** up.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> You mean aside from the part where Mayhem had a RNC sunked in deep in the 3rd round, and Shields was saved by the bell?


Other than that (which Shields might or might not have escaped), Shields destroyd Mayhem grappling wise.

If Miller wants to be taken seriously (that's a big if), he'll need to improve his wrestling a tonne more than the level it is at now.


----------

